# What's the Verdict?



## conarb (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know about the rest of you but I still find it difficult to use and am coming here less and less, I can't explain what I mean by "difficult", but it doesn't seem to flow right. How do the rest feel?


----------



## ICE (Jan 28, 2016)

I have noticed a few things.  I quit trying to post with my work computer because it acts up too often and spell check doesn't work at all.  It isn't phone friendly.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2016)

Just a different animal

But seems almost as good a few quirks here and there

Just glad we have somewhere to go


----------



## conarb (Jan 28, 2016)

What ever happened to Brent, am I just missing him with this format?


----------



## Sifu (Jan 29, 2016)

The most useful thing about the previous format was the "whats new" feature.  I could quickly identify recent topics, and open them up if they were of interest.  I can't seem to find an equivalent option in the new format.  Maybe its just me, I'll keep trying but for now I am not finding it as useful.


----------



## JCraver (Jan 29, 2016)

> The most useful thing about the previous format was the "whats new" feature. I could quickly identify recent topics' date=' and open them up if they were of interest. I can't seem to find an equivalent option in the new format. Maybe its just me, I'll keep trying but for now I am not finding it as useful.[/quote']I agree.  I liked the New Topics list the way it was - when you got the thread list and clicked on the thread you wanted to read, it took you to your last read post.  This version doesn't do that - it gives you ALL the recent topics, then you have to sift through the previews to try to figure out where you quit reading the thread the last time, and then click on the post.  Takes too long, and too many clicks.
> 
> That's my only complaint, the rest of it is fine.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2016)

> I agree. I liked the New Topics list the way it was - when you got the thread list and clicked on the thread you wanted to read, it took you to your last read post. This version doesn't do that - it gives you ALL the recent topics, then you have to sift through the previews to try to figure out where you quit reading the thread the last time, and then click on the post. Takes too long, and too many clicks.
> 
> That's my only complaint, the rest of it is fine.


Click on filter in the upper right

Under time I set mine for "last week" so the latest activity is what pops up on the first page.

You will have to do this for every forum group.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 29, 2016)

Like most software upgrades it simplifies doing things I rarely do, and adding a click or two to things I do regularly, but I'm getting used to it.

I am a little worried that activity seems to be down.  Several threads that used to be active have been quiet recently.


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2016)

I still have not figured out how to see someone's profile as in what they do. If they have it posted


----------



## JPohling (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree,  This upgrade has made my use of the site very cumbersome.  I hope it is just because I am still trying to learn it, but it seems overly complicated.  All I want to be able to do is log on and see a list of all of the threads that have received new posts.  Should not be to difficult, but so far I have to search for everything.  very frustrating.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 29, 2016)

Change is necessary, especially when it comes to software in an ever changing internet.

Updates contain important changes to improve the performance, stability and security of the applications that run on your computer. Installing them ensures that your software continues to run safely and efficiently. Keep in mind that many web exploits look for outdated software with unpatched security flaws.

No one is trying to make things difficult to anyone at all and with thousands of forum running on our current software version, I have a lot of confidence that eventually all of you will catch on.  I don't know what to say anymore.  I think we are starting to beat a dead horse here which is making for a build up of frustration.  I know you can't please everyone and my verdict is in.  Either you like it or you don't and if you visit it less or not at all because I am trying to keep our data safe then that speaks volumes about you.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 29, 2016)

Change is a difficult thing to overcome. I find several features very useful and other things are more difficult to do - however, that has a lot to do with exploring the website and experimenting with new features that were not there before.

I like the new forum ---- just still having issues with where and how to mark a topic read  ---- it seems temperamental in performance and i don't know if it is the software, connection speed, or if it is operator error....

Keeping an open mind and trying to go with the flow...


----------



## fatboy (Jan 29, 2016)

It's just different, I'm getting used to it. It is, what it is. I would rather have safe data than not.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Under ICE's avatar there are two red rectangles, is that how many time outs he's used or got left?

Maybe that's how many permits he's closed out this year?


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2016)

> Under ICE's avatar there are two red rectangles, is that how many time outs he's used or got left?Maybe that's how many permits he's closed out this year?


looked it up once

 I think it was rating of the person


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2016)

I just tried to edit a thread and what I typed was colored blue. I couldn't get it to come out black unless I selected it and then made it black with the tool bar.


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2016)

> looked it up once
> 
> I think it was rating of the person


And who or what is responsible for that?

Red is universally used to denote danger. Brent's should be on fire.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 30, 2016)

It is becasuse of the posting "likes" you got a bunch....


----------



## conarb (Jan 30, 2016)

> And who or what is responsible for that?
> 
> Red is universally used to denote danger. Brent's should be on fire.


Where is Brent?


----------



## north star (Jan 30, 2016)

*# ~ # ~ #*

I for one, am not unhappy with the Forum nor happy with the Forum.

IMO,  ...it is still *THE BEST* place that we have to go.

Try to embrace the changes that Jeff has made in the upgrading of

this resource..........He could have simply pulled the plug, and said

"screw it !"

I say "Thank You Jeff" for your continuing efforts !   :encouragement:

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep

Bigger things to worry about,,,

Who's going to win the super bowl


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 31, 2016)

You guys would complain if you got hung with a new rope.

Brent


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Brent,

Make my rope a bungee cord!


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2016)

> Under ICE's avatar there are two red rectangles, is that how many time outs he's used or got left?Maybe that's how many permits he's closed out this year?


"""Reputation"""" bar


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2016)

> """Reputation"""" bar


The forum owner has yet to tell us what it is but I get the feeling that it is not a good thing..


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2016)

I heard if you get all ten boxes filled out you get a free used toaster, crumbs in the bottom are optional.

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2016)

ICE, is red lining!:mad-new:


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2016)

I did a google search and found out that I have a terrible reputation here at the forum. Fancy that.  I managed to get a bad reputation before anyone got a good reputation.  And I had no clue. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's alive..and getting bigger!


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2016)

> It's alive..and getting bigger!


I don't even know how it works.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2016)

> I did a google search and found out that I have a terrible reputation here at the forum. Fancy that. I managed to get a bad reputation before anyone got a good reputation. And I had no clue. I hate when that happens.


How is that?  What do you mean?


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> How is that?  What do you mean?


He is red lining fast!!!!


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2016)

> How is that? What do you mean?


At three or four vbulletin forums that have similar bars or stars the possibility is red or green.  It is a signal of who to trust.  Green is a good reputation and red is the opposite. They have a mechanism to rate threads which I haven't found here but as you can see, I am turning red.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> At three or four vbulletin forums that have similar bars or stars the possibility is red or green.  It is a signal of who to trust.  Green is a good reputation and red is the opposite. They have a mechanism to rate threads which I haven't found here but as you can see, I am turning red.


A higher SPF rating, can help protect a person better from getting Red , and one with some mosquito repellant will also help against the zika


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2016)

Others are having issues with the reputation bars:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-5-connect/vbulletin-5-connect-feedback/4312745-vbulletin-should-finally-fix-the-reputation-bars-and-have-them-make-sense-for-admin-and-user


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2016)

ICE,

Reputation: The general estimate in which a person or thing is held by others, especially by a community. Repute, either good or bad.

Tigers have flees!


----------



## conarb (Feb 2, 2016)

As of this morning the only one here with the lipstick tracks is the Tiger, and he's got 4 stripes.  Could it be that it's simply that the only one here that has stripes is the tiger? On the other hand it takes a gal to get her lipstick on a man's collar, maybe we ought to ask the gals here why they are kissing him? If he wore a kilt I'd understand but I don't think he's been ordained in the order.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not seeing these markings........


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2016)

> I'm not seeing these markings........


They are almost the color of the fingers on your right hand...you are right right handed aren't you?


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> I'm not seeing these markings........


Ice is the only one I see

On his posts

Look under his name

Look under where it says sawhorse

The first four horizontal bars are colored red


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2016)

It's the color of fatboys fat boy!


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2016)

It's not so much red as it is Cheetos orange....hence fatboy's fingers.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2016)

Why is the quote button missing on this post that is next to the flag and like buttons? It was there on an earlier post I made and is on other posts.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> Why is the quote button missing on this post that is next to the flag and like buttons? It was there on an earlier post I made and is on other posts.


It's there on mine

I paid the extra two cents for that feature.

Maybe the device you are on??


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> It's not so much red as it is Cheetos orange....hence fatboy's fingers.


Dang it is spreading

Hope my anti virus is up to date !!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Mt,



> Why is the quote button missing on this post that is next to the flag and like buttons? It was there on an earlier post I made and is on other posts.


It's on mine, just sayin


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2016)

> Mt,It's on mine, just sayin


It is there under the Post but not under Latest Activity and only on this post. Other that i enter under Latest Activity the quotes are there.


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2016)

I am completely red.  It is because cda hit the like button at about 25 of my posts.  I figured it out right after I asked about it the first time.  So now anyone not familiar will see all that red and figure I have been voted off the island.  I better stop talking about it before Jeff turns it pink.


----------



## ICE (Feb 2, 2016)

I noticed that the advanced editor is not available when I log on with my ipad.

If I misspell a word I get a red line under it and then I can click on the word and fix it....but not always.  I get the line but nothing happens when I click on the word.

If I try to edit a post with pictures it is too easy to lose the entire post.

When I post pictures sometime I can post directly to the thread but other times I am taken to another window and have to post the picture there first.

Moments ago I posted a picture and it came out as half of the picture. When I tried to fix it half of the post disappeared.

This thing is a touchy pain in the ***. And by the way the *** emoji is gone.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

> I am completely red.  It is because cda hit the like button at about 25 of my posts.  I figured it out right after I asked about it the first time.  So now anyone not familiar will see all that red and figure I have been voted off the island.  I better stop talking about it before Jeff turns it pink.


You smart people are no fun!

Don't have thumbs up or down, so .....⛱


----------



## ICE (Feb 3, 2016)

In creating a post I was interrupted by an invalid server error five times.  Nothing was lost and it posted but this thing is herky jerky.


----------



## conarb (Feb 3, 2016)

I get that some days and don't on others, it doesn't seem to make any difference on which browser I use.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 5, 2016)

> Change is a difficult thing to overcome. I find several features very useful and other things are more difficult to do - however, that has a lot to do with exploring the website and experimenting with new features that were not there before.I like the new forum ---- just still having issues with where and how to mark a topic read ---- it seems temperamental in performance and i don't know if it is the software, connection speed, or if it is operator error....
> 
> Keeping an open mind and trying to go with the flow...


It seems in the last couple of days that the marking of read posts has been happening automatically...

Thanks to Jeff

sincerely,

Builder Bob


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 5, 2016)

> In creating a post I was interrupted by an invalid server error five times.


ICE, I'd quit using the WIFI at Hooters! :angel:


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2016)

> ICE, I'd quit using the WIFI at Hooters! :angel:


I wouldn't.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 7, 2016)

I say pretend we never had the old version and deal with it!


----------



## rogerpa (Feb 7, 2016)

> It seems in the last couple of days that the marking of read posts has been happening automatically...


 Not for me, but I'm in steerage.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 7, 2016)

Marking posts read is still not working in Tap talk for me. Its not really working on the laptop either. I read some posts and marked others on the laptop with nothing happening.

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------

